# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Ontario Moose Hunt

## Old Professor

Just returned from a moose hunt in North Western Ontario, Savant Lake to be more specific. This hunt was a total bust and rip-off!  This was my third (and last) hunt in Ontario.  From the beginning, things we were screwed by the outfitter, guide and the Ontario MNR.  Were told we would be hunting from truck in the cut-overs. What we were not told that we were expected to provide the four wheel drive trucks. (Which neither of us own) so we ended up using my GMC SUV Arcadia Kudos to GMC for building a strong machine.  There was another party of three hunters from central Minnesota that had the same issue. this was SUPPOSED to be an area with a very high moose population. When we left after three days, we had seen exactly ONE moose and did not have the proper tag to shoot it. Same experience with the other party, only saw one moose and had the wrong tag. 
The guide and I use that term loosly, did not have a clue about hunting moose. He could not tell a fresh track from a track weeks old. The last ay he told my SIL that a track was a week old. My SIL disagreed, they walked around a corner in the road and there stood a moose in the tracks. The guide either wanted to walk (not stalk) through cut-overs ten to fifteen feet high or drive through very recent cut-overs with no regrowth higher than eighteen inches(ergo: nothing for a moose to eat). Three evenings we did sit on beaver ponds but the guide seemed afraid of the dark and would leave a half hour before dark, just when the moose would likely come out.  My SIL overheard the camp owner tell our guide NOT to take us to certain lakes of beaver pond because the "locals" had 'dibs" on those moose!
Then to top it off, we found out that the Ontario MNR is trying to whipe out the moose population in Northwestern Ontario,(by issuing extra cow tags),  so they can introduce Caribou because this is  "a Wildereness region" and caribou are a more appropriate game animal. Sounds like the loco liberals and the wolf introductions around where I live.  The ultimate stupid statement by the guide was' there are all kind of moose around here in the winter!" And its wasn't winter, it was warm Fall weather and moose migrate!!!

This hunt was a repeition of a fly in hunt in the same region several years ago.  Ontario is really ripping off Americans that come up to hunt. That fiasco cost me over seven thousand dollars.

----------


## Seniorman

Interesting story.  Sorry the outfitter and guides were incompetent and uncaring of your success in killing a moose.

Who was the outfitter?  Might save some of us from booking a hunt with such a scam artist.

S.M..

----------


## hunter63

Sorry to hear that...
I know that many hunts required a "guide"....so hunters are kinda stuck with this arrangement.

I have hunted in many other states, and were either self guided or we had an "In" with relatives.....
Had a great time.

Duck hunting buddy hunted moose for many years...in Canada...but was with relatives that owned a flying camp.

Said he had a great time....till he finally got a bull.
Had fallen on the hunt, broke the stock on his Weatherby high buck rifle, broke a tooth out in the fall...than ended up needing surgery for a hernia carrying out the meat, head and hide.

Said the hide was like soaking your living room carpet with the garden hose....then carrying it 13 miles thru the brush...neck roast was over 100 pounds...
Butchering tools included a 14" chain saw with vegetable oil in the bar oiler.....

Has been moose hunting with a rifle ever since........
But he has his mount...

----------


## 1stimestar

That sounds terrible.  I know we have lots of guides and outfitters up here because you can't hunt certain things without them if you are from out of state.  I suggest people research reviews and recommendations.  Word of mouth is an important tool.

----------


## rebel

Sounds like the trip of a lifetime. Ive thought about a trip like that. I knew a guy who went on a similar trip for dahl. Horse in and out. Camp for a week.  He said he spent 14k and didnt see anything. I think just being able to take in a hunt like that is worth a lot. Hope that helps your loss.

----------


## Old Professor

The outfitter was Four Winds Motor Hotel in Savant Lake, northwestern Ontario.  The owner is a Savant Lake native and practically speaking, owns the entire town, ie: the gas station, grocery store, restaurant, auto dealership, hotel and, according to them , five fishing resorts. 
In all fairness, my inability to get out and walk had nothing to do with the outfitter. I went on that hunt as my last chance for a big game trophy, Moose, elk or what ever. I knew what I was attempting was pushing the limits of my growing disabilities. It was my bad luck that I stressed my neck fusion and took away my ability to walk around and largely put me in a wheel chair, which we were smart enough to bring along. 
My main gripe is with the lousy guide, and the owner telling the guide that certain lakes and beaver ponds were 'off limits" to  the paying customers.

----------


## Seniorman

> The outfitter was Four Winds Motor Hotel in Savant Lake, northwestern Ontario.  The owner is a Savant Lake native and practically speaking, owns the entire town, ie: the gas station, grocery store, restaurant, auto dealership, hotel and, according to them , five fishing resorts. 
> In all fairness, my inability to get out and walk had nothing to do with the outfitter. I went on that hunt as my last chance for a big game trophy, Moose, elk or what ever. I knew what I was attempting was pushing the limits of my growing disabilities. It was my bad luck that I stressed my neck fusion and took away my ability to walk around and largely put me in a wheel chair, which we were smart enough to bring along. 
> *My main gripe is with the lousy guide, and the owner telling the guide that certain lakes and beaver ponds were 'off limits" to  the paying customers.*


Thanks for the information on the outfitter, O.P.  I can understand having to deal with physical limitations when one is "a geezer."  I'm there myself ... but for an outfitter to tell a paying client that the good game areas are "off limits" is despicable and highly unprofessional.

Just wondering if you checked references on the outfitter before you booked your hunt??

Sorry your last hunt went south on you.

S.M.

----------


## clearwateralaskaoutfitter

Great Story and Thanks for giving the information on the outfitter.

----------

